# Himem.sys (XMS Driver Not Installed)



## dear.anilsanghvi (Jul 11, 2017)

While trying to boot from DOS, I get an error while loading Config.sys file saying "Unable to Control A20 Line!" " XMS Driver not installed"

I have a Core 13 CPU with 8GB DDR3 (1333MHz)
My previous Software was DOS/Foxpro based (which would work Fine upto Windows XP) and my New Software works on Windows 7 Ultimate Edition.
To support my Previous Software, I need to have a FAT32 Partition along with Windows XP Loaded, and for Windows 7, I need to have a NTFS Partition. I dont have a Bootable Windows XP CD, but have the Setup Files Loaded on my HDD.

I am unable to Set up my Windows XP, because it doesnt load Smartdrv.exe due to the above error.

Please Guide.


----------



## lochlomonder (Jul 24, 2015)

Perhaps you can try DOSBox to run this software. However, why continue to support something which is so manifestly old?


----------

